# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  South Korean Pop Girls more Skilled and Gifted

## Network

than scum slut pop artists in the US.

They also have the best eyes after surgery cuts their eyelids to open them wider. 
Beautiful girls.

----------


## Quark

Okay.

----------


## LongTermGuy

`Korea is very well-known for its strong KPOP culture, and many popular Kpop girl groups. The trend with KPOP songs have become worldwide and of course, it won’t be without these amazing KPOP groups. Today, we’ll be a bit more particular about what the boys and (also) girls, go crazy about – KPOP GIRL GROUPS. You might have come across different girl groups and every year, it seems that every entertainment company releases new girl groups and yet again, everyone will have something to go crazy about; not only with their hit songs but as well with the members of the group. They are just so gorgeous! From their skinny legs to angelic faces to their dance moves and beautiful voices, that’s a whole lot of a package.`

----------

Network (01-14-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Okay.

----------


## Network

lol. I post not without proof. 

I'm pretty sure this one is a Japanese performing yestertoday.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Get you some Chinese!  :Tongue20:

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017),Network (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

haha. that's pushing the limits. 

But the key is to get to know and long for the girls, wanting them really bad, and then peek an upskirt.
<br>

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

great voice
turn your monitor rightsideup. 

half white half korean

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

Shannon too amazing red lips tiny shorts 

that's how i labeled it

----------


## Retiredat50

> than scum slut pop artists in the US.
> 
> They also have the best eyes after surgery cuts their eyelids to open them wider. 
> Beautiful girls.


None of them can dance though, they all dance with exaggerated movements like they just learned the choreography 10 minutes before the show.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> None of them can dance though, they all dance with exaggerated movements like they just learned the choreography 10 minutes before the show.


What's the nationality of them girls on cruise ships? I made one cry one night.

Some kind of eastern European.


And they were performing this:

Around mocha choca-latte ya ya I bust out laughing. C'mon blonde Eastern European woman.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

In South Korea, they leave their families and live in dorms from the age of 13 earliest, from various nations. They learn korean and dance and sing.

Many debut when they are 16, and hopefully not Joe Biden/RC church young.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> None of them can dance though, they all dance with exaggerated movements like they just learned the choreography 10 minutes before the show.


You want to see someone that can dance, aye?

Keep your eyes on the ankles.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Best. Dancer. Ever.

----------

Retiredat50 (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

This is about South Korea.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> This is about South Korea.


Texas HS cheerleaders could do better.

----------


## MrogersNhood

I believe there's a Korean in the group.

----------


## Network

_fancam_ is pretty much South Korean owned.

It's a vertical shot of one person. Head to toe. 

No one else has come close to mastering it or even doing it. 

I've never seen a fancam vertical recording of Beyonce's wide ass or Lady GagGag's horns.

I've seen bitches barely getting by in 1080width by 1920height.

----------


## Network

> I believe there's a Korean in the group.


480p
I wish we had 1080 or 4K in those days. But the dancing bitches are all a blurrrr.

----------


## MrogersNhood

That's the great thing about the USA, it's not a singularly homogeneous nation. We all together in this thing.

----------


## The Man

No thanks. Never saw Asians as attractive. Too skinny, and also their food disgusts me, to be honest, which is why I'd never marry one (I want a woman who not only looks great, but cooks great too; my wife certainly does, she is from Brazil  :Big Grin: )

You want hot pop girls, try Russia:

Serebro (Silver)



Blestyashie (Shinies) 



VIA GRA (lol VIA is an acronym for "Vocal-Instrumental Ensemble" in Russian or Ukrainian; GRA is first letters of the girls' surnames  :Big Grin: )


The group originated in Ukraine, and even in the current roster, two of three of them are Ukrainian; but they spend most of their time in Russia and their manager and song writer, Konstantin Meladze, is Russian. 

I could go on. Russia has many hot pop girls of her own lol

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

Best K-Pop group...

----------

Network (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

I've never seen a video of a Russian dancing or seducing or doing anything.

Let's see the Russian girls do something.

Oh I remember something from years ago. the lezbo experiment. T.A.T.U all in 480p

Actually not all asians are skinny but they do like raw octopussy ::: :Smile: )).

----------

The Man (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

> Best K-Pop group...


That's a subunit of the great group _After School_. Tall skinny super hot girl from thumbnail is Nana, then you have Lizzy with short light hair, and Raina with chubby cheeks dark hair. 
See if you can spot them. Nana is hot as hell. Even Koreans recognized that.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Seriously. Now that I think about it. "Girl group" wtf is that?

Here my idea of a girl group:


Feel the Chuck Berry  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Network (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

Another thread I owned too hard and accidentally exposed lesbian russian propaganda from 2005.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Nothing's funnier than hearing a russian girl singing "mocha choco latte yaya"  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

The Man (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network



----------


## MrogersNhood

Howz them lip-synching bands compare to this? They make their own music how?

This song has the correct amount of cowbell.


All of Korea has jack squat on The Donnas. All modern American pop bands for that matter.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## The Man

TATU were special lol 

I was never a fan myself. But did end up at a concert of theirs years ago, with my then girlfriend, back in Moscow, who was a big follower of theirs. I'd be lying if I said I enjoyed it all that much.

If you want to see a hot Russian lady who knows how to dance, and can sing in English in a hillarious broken accent, I give you Stesha (Stefania) Malikova


And she's just 16, btw  :Big Grin:  

Her dad, Dmitry Malikov, is a famous singer in Russia an ex-USSR

----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

^mrogers.. It's not remotely the same genre. Those girls aren't dancing or singing in any sort of harmony. 
And they aren't from anywhere near Korea.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> It's not remotely the same genre. Those girls aren't dancing *or singing in any sort of harmony. 
> * And they aren't from anywhere near Korea.


Apparently you have no clue what thirds are. Yes they are singing in harmony, in real time, live.


@ around 150-170 bpm

You're correct it's not the same genre. They have more meat on their bones and are making their own music.

Not dancing and lip-synching to someone else's.

And have been for about 20 years now.


How are Korean pop girls more skilled and gifted than The Donnas?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Here, I'll answer for you: In no way whatsoever.


Show me one of those bimbos ripping a Chuck Berry riff and then we'll talk.

----------


## Network

> Apparently you have no clue what thirds are. Yes they are singing in harmony, in real time, live.
> 
> 
> @ around 150-170 bpm
> 
> You're correct it's not the same genre. They have more meat on their bones and are making their own music.
> 
> Not dancing and lip-synching to someone else's.
> 
> And have been for about 20 years now.


They were trained differently for entirely different forms of music.

But the South Korean kpop beauties will always be worth more in Indian cashless donations than the Donnas.

And they'll always be hotter. The worst South Korean female group is hotter than the highest donna. Let's see.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> They were trained differently for entirely different forms of music.
> 
> *But the South Korean kpop beauties will always be worth more in Indian cashless donations than the Donnas.*
> 
> And they'll always be hotter. The worst South Korean female group is hotter than the highest donna. Let's see.


Lemme know when they're worth millions because The Donnas definitely are.

Those dancing lil girls ain't worth no millions.

The Donnas could buy the Indians and make them scrub their floors.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


My friend's son found a wife in S. Korea. She was from Tennessee.

----------


## Network

> Lemme know when they're worth millions because The Donnas definitely are.
> 
> Those dancing lil girls ain't worth no millions.
> 
> The Donnas could buy the Indians and make them scrub their floors. 
> 
> 
> My friend's son found a wife in S. Korea. She was from Tennessee.


Not sure the Donnas are worth very much.

But you should check out Girls Generation or SNSD, the most popular Korean Girl Group's video Mr. Mr. 66million views. I can't find anything from the Donnas that comes close?

----------

OverDrive (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

:Headbang:

----------

OverDrive (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

556,259 views

66,032,717 views

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 556,259 views
> 
> 66,032,717 views


Not my fault they don't know good music in Korea yet.

They do as far as classical is concerned.


Yeah, I'm not getting past the 1st 8 bars of that garbage.

----------


## Network

> Not my fault they don't know good music in Korea yet.
> 
> They do as far as classical is concerned.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not getting past the 1st 8 bars of that garbage.


lol. nah, you were putting them down.

They have some good songs. You should check out the one with 66million views on youtube. Cool vid.
<br>

----------


## Network

or you can watch the one with 180,000,000million views.

 :Smile:

----------

OverDrive (01-14-2017)

----------


## Network

I prefer the oldschool one with 175million views.

----------

OverDrive (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> or you can watch the one with 180,000,000million views.


I don't have to watch that any more than I have to watch Britney Spears. Not sure which is better. Both garbage as far as I'm concerned.

Here's something for you: Have a good night!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Network

Yummy, did we really not have HD in 2010?
Yuri has a happy trail going down through her shorts, I want to see it in 4k.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> `Korea is very well-known for its strong KPOP culture, and many popular Kpop girl groups. The trend with KPOP songs have become worldwide and of course, it wont be without these amazing KPOP groups. Today, well be a bit more particular about what the boys and (also) girls, go crazy about  KPOP GIRL GROUPS. You might have come across different girl groups and every year, it seems that every entertainment company releases new girl groups and yet again, everyone will have something to go crazy about; not only with their hit songs but as well with the members of the group. They are just so gorgeous! From their skinny legs to angelic faces to their dance moves and beautiful voices, thats a whole lot of a package.`


Ok @Montana, we need pics like this if you are going to compose a thread about girls especially when you use verbs such as "beautiful, hot, hawt, hottest". 

Next time, Google Images are your friends.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> None of them can dance though, they all dance with exaggerated movements like they just learned the choreography 10 minutes before the show.


Meh, dance, schmance. Just as long as they are moving is fine with me.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017),Retiredat50 (01-14-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> No thanks. Never saw Asians as attractive. Too skinny, and also their food disgusts me, to be honest, which is why I'd never marry one (I want a woman who not only looks great, but cooks great too; my wife certainly does, she is from Brazil )
> 
> You want hot pop girls, try Russia:
> 
> Serebro (Silver)
> 
> 
> 
> Blestyashie (Shinies) 
> ...


Owwwwwwww! That blonde in the last two pics is awesome! And those HooHoo's are almost falling out as well as the VaJayJays. 

A Brazilian Wife huh? Good for you. We both know that women who are hot AND can cook meke the best wives. Mine is from Puerto Rico.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-14-2017),The Man (01-14-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> That's a subunit of the great group _After School_. Tall skinny super hot girl from thumbnail is Nana, then you have Lizzy with short light hair, and Raina with chubby cheeks dark hair. 
> See if you can spot them. Nana is hot as hell. Even Koreans recognized that.


OC also had (have?) a reality type TV show over there where the 3 all live together. Supposedly, part of the festivities is when Raina and Lizzy complain that Nana is messy and doesn't even wear panties around the house. So of course my next question is where can I get the box -set (no pun intended) of these DVD's?

----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017),OverDrive (01-14-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

more...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

No doubt, South Korean girls are HOT. 

Now, the North Korean's on the other hand are NOT.

----------


## Kodiak

> lol. nah, you were putting them down.
> 
> They have some good songs. You should check out the one with 66million views on youtube. Cool vid.


That Gangnum Style vid has nearly 3 billion hits.  That doesn't mean it's good, except to a bunch of brain dead kids that just follow the leader. 

Sorry Network, but most of those Korean girls look like 10 year old's that got into moms make-up case.

----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017),Retiredat50 (01-14-2017)

----------


## Ginger

@Network, why are you so obsessed with those trashy little waifs?

----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Meh, dance, schmance. Just as long as they are moving is fine with me.


Shake them ham hocks, baby!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Shake them ham hocks, baby!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  We just came back from Sam's Club. I was resting on some outdoor furniture on display and asked my wife if she would go to the pharmacy aisle and get me some B-12 cause I had to sit a while.

Anyway, as she was walking away from me I noticed she gave me a little "Shake it to the left, shake it to the right" motion and it looked awesome as she had on a short miniskirt (yes, she still has great legs at her age). So she got about halfway down the aisle and I said to her, "Shake it don't break it" ! She turned around and gave me some sexy pouty lips look! She loved it that her papi chulo (hot man) would still say that to her.

----------

MrogersNhood (01-14-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> We just came back from Sam's Club. I was resting on some outdoor furniture on display and asked my wife if she would go to the pharmacy aisle and get me some B-12 cause I had to sit a while.
> 
> Anyway, as she was walking away from me I noticed she gave me a little "Shake it to the left, shake it to the right" motion and it looked awesome as she had on a short miniskirt (yes, she still has great legs at her age). So she got about halfway down the aisle and I said to her, "Shake it don't break it" ! She turned around and gave me some sexy pouty lips look! She loved it that her papi chulo (hot man) would still say that to her.


Now you gonna have me on the hunt for some b-vitamin.  :Geez: 


Yeah, I know Wally World has some, but I probably have 4-5 bottles around..somewhere.

----------


## OverDrive

Never heard of KPOP girls til this thread.  Dont know what the big deal is...




*Rolling tongue back into mouth*

----------


## Ginger

Newtwork has a thing for little girls.

----------

